# Women's ONLY Minnesota Bow Hunt!



## pgaffney (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm the owner of RAM Outfitters and would like to put together a women's only bow hunt in 2012.

I'm in need of someone to help me organize this hunt! I have the hunting figured out for the guys, I need help making this a hunt the ladies would enjoy!

We hunt the bluffs of S.E. Minnesota and I know you all would have a great time!

I would like to make this an annual event! If you are a take charge huntress drop me a pm or call and we can talk more!



Regards,
Pat Gaffney
RAM Outfitters
952-492-5540

This year my daughter (10 years old) shot her first deer and it was my best hunt in 10 years of guiding TV host, writers & clients!


----------



## golf assassin (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey I'll check with my wife. We are on the board of directors for the MAA and she has done the B.O.W. hunt a few times maybe she would help..


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not interested in what you are asking for, but as a new hunter I would be interested in details about your hunt. Especially since I am so close to you.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm down in Iowa and am interested.
PM me


----------



## ktaho (Nov 24, 2011)

Very interesting!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

discrimination!!!!!!! This hurts our feelings. :tongue:


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Left a phone message.


----------



## pgaffney (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey All, thanks for the pms and calls I'm excited about the response to my post. I will be getting back to all of you that have contacted me. Holidays got me side tracked but we are back at it again.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I am in northwestern Minnesota and would be very interested in participating in this hunt. I would love to be kept up to date as the details unfold. Awesome idea..... Excited already


----------



## pgaffney (Mar 10, 2011)

Will keep you up to speed as we get things put together!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Fabulous!!! Looking forward to it


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Anything new for the women's hunt?


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

So nothing new since Jan???


----------

